# Just saying hello and good day and grate nights👋🌷⚡



## biker.survivor (Mar 23, 2021)

Exciting and Smiling Day's ahead in this (forum? Thread?) (General Discussion?) What ever this is I'd like to introduce me "Jesser" with the experience of almost everything A marriage can go through. Me and mine have been with each other for 43 years. Seriously and truthfully if I hadn't lived this I'd say they were lying because her experience has been extremely unusual a true journey of what the hell happened? Did that really happen? Not good enough explanation for staying the course together even though others when they know part of the story think we are insane for still being together that we were insane to get married in the first place? I myself don't understand why!? what?;we must be sick.. l don't think so, it's called life and our sexual journey. We have been rediscovering? Holy hell if l know! I don't hate and l don't judge. I'm A man that lives life when I should of died way before now.. haha. I wish y'all well.. if you think I don't belong with you God fearing good people. Except this is the real world 🌍. . What can you say? Hell if l knew what's what l wouldn't be here. Can you dig it.


----------

